# Custom Cork Handles



## Findeep (Mar 6, 2006)

As I mentioned in a few posts is that I am interested in customizing my rods a little more than just custom wraps. I have been using pre formed handles. 

Where are you guys purchasing the darker cork rings from? The closest rod building supply store for me is Fishing Tackle Unlimited (unless there is another I do not know about). It is about an hour drive for me.

What adhesive are you using to secure the rings? 

I have purchased a couple of rod building books in which I hope alot of my questions will be answered, but the books are coming in 4-6 weeks for delivery.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Fin,
I've always bought mine online...ebay, Mudhole, etc. I still get the rubberized and 1/4" trim rings off ebay. http://www.lamarreelseats.com/exoticburl.html is where I'm getting the regular and burl cork. Lamar (Andy) sells the good stuff. The quality of reg. cork from ebay is hit or miss...everyone grades it differently. I bought some of Andy's mandrels to glue 'em up on and turn w/ a Grizzly drill-mounted lathe. I glue mine up w/ titebond III, clamp overnight, shape, ream, and install on the blank w/ rod bond. Some glue up the rings directly on the blank, but I like doing it the other way. www.customtackle.com sells "JJ"S Jig" for doing checkerboard rings, etc. I think it was www.lonestargraphiterods that posted up about having good cork locally(Houston). Jerry


----------



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

*Cork*

Fin,
I use the Burl cork exclusively. It is more custom, although a bit heavier. I punch out holes in the cork with a drill press to fit a steel mandrel, glue the rings to each other using Elmers Carpenter Wood glue, clamp overnite, turn on lathe using 60 thru 600 grit sandpaper cut in 1" strips, remove from mandrel, and power ream in my lathe using a steel golf club shaft wrapped with 100 grit belt sander paper till I get the taper needed. Finish off the cork with U40 cork seal and your done. When purchasing the Burl I like the type that is made of more of the larger pieces, some suppliers sell the type that is made from small bits which after time seem to pit out. Although I have not tried Andys cork I hear that it is of good quality. When you complete your finished handle post pics, at any rate if you need additional help just drop me a line.
Good Luck and Tight Wraps,

Pods


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Basically I use the same method that Pod does in making my handles. I have five mandrels that I use. I cut holes in the cork just a tad smaller than the blank that I am going to build on and still fit one of my mandrels. I have been using Weldbond's Universal adhesive to glue the rings. I use a clamp with a pistol grip handle on it that I bored out a hole in each in, slip the mandrel on it and start squeezing the rings together. After shaping the grip, I slip a large washer over the mandrel, then a piece of PVC pipe and the tap the pipe to loosen the grip off of the mandrel. Most of the grips I make I use Andy Dear's fancy cork rings. In fact we were just chatting a few minutes ago planning a fly fishing trip to Louisiana this fall. He also sells blanks and I have special ordered a 9 wt. 4 piece blank similar to an Austin in action. Andy has some folks over in New Zeland that will custom make a blank for him. Give Andy a call at Lamar Fishing. He is a great guy and will treat you right. If you need help, send me a PM.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Well Fin Deep There Are Numerous Combinations, But This Is My First Full Well Fly Rod Handle Using Andy Dears Cork. I Have To Admit That It Shapes Better Than Any I Have Used. I Am A Novice And This Cork Made It Easy. Hope You Get The Info You Need Here At 2 Cool Because It Has Really Helped Me. Randall


----------



## Findeep (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks for all yalls help, I cant wait to try one. GCR, your fly handle looks great. Hope to have one here in the near future for yall to take a look at.


----------

